# Vacuum Packed Locust



## BobNTed (May 10, 2010)

Hi Guys,

As my beardies lurch closer and closer to adulthood, they seem to eat more and more. As such i have bought a Vivicator and looking into getting some vacuum packed locust, but where from? Livefoods.co.uk offer crickets, but my guys turn their scaley noses up at them and will only eat locust!:2wallbang:

Any ideas where i can get some from?
:help:
Adam


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

Vacuum packed locust? never heard of this xD Just go for normal alive locusts xD


----------



## Paul P (Feb 10, 2009)

I buy mine off ebay, dont know if Beardies will like them but all my monitors do


----------



## BobNTed (May 10, 2010)

Couldn't find any locust on there but did find crickets. Which unfortunately they do not seem to like. Will have to continue my search


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Vacuum packed? They'd be dead.. Kinda defeats the object of 'live' food surely?


----------



## livefooduk (Jun 29, 2009)

We now also sell Vacuum packed large locusts and adult locusts click here: Livefood UK Ltd.

One of my customers to sent in a video of his Beardie scoffing them 

YouTube - Drago the Bearded Dragon enjoys our Vacuum Packed Adult locusts


----------

